# Logging songs, poetry & parody's past & present



## Westboastfaller (Jul 3, 2016)

Rained out & blown out for yet another day. Feel free to share some logging history of the past from your area or otherwise.
Do you guys know any cool songs? Perhaps write something or find some.

Here is one I found to kick it off. I do believe it's home grown.
Happy 'Fourth' weekend.



*Good Timber*

by Douglas Malloch
The tree that never had to fight
For sun and sky and air and light,
But stood out in the open plain
And always got its share of rain,
Never became a forest king
But lived and died a scrubby thing.

The man who never had to toil
To gain and farm his patch of soil,
Who never had to win his share
Of sun and sky and light and air,
Never became a manly man
But lived and died as he began.

Good timber does not grow with ease:
The stronger wind, the stronger trees;
The further sky, the greater length;
The more the storm, the more the strength.
By sun and cold, by rain and snow,
In trees and men good timbers grow.

Where thickest lies the forest growth,
We find the patriarchs of both.
And they hold counsel with the stars
Whose broken branches show the scars
Of many winds and much of strife.
This is the common law of life.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 3, 2016)

Lyrics: James Stevens 



As I sat down one evening, twas in a small cafe, 
A forty year old waitress, to me these words did say: 

"I see you are a logger, and not just a common bum, 
'Cause no one but a logger stirs his coffee with his thumb. 

My lover was a logger, there's none like him today; 
If you poured whisky on it, he'd eat a bale of hay 

He never shaved his whiskers from off of his horny hide; 
He hammered in the bristles, and bit them off inside. 

My logger came to see me, twas on a winter's day; 
He held me in his fond embrace, which broke three vertebrae. 

He kissed me when we parted, so hard it broke my jaw; 
I could not speak to tell him, he'd forgot his mackinaw. 

I saw my logger lover, go striding through the snow, 
Going gaily homeward, at forty-eight below. 

The weather it tried to freeze him, it did its very best; 
At a hundred degrees below zero, he buttoned up his vest. 

It froze clear down to China, it froze to the stars above; 
At a thousand degrees below zero, it froze my logger love. 

They tried in vain to thaw him, and if you believe it, sir 
They made him into axe blades, to cut the Douglas fir. 

And so I lost my lover, and to this cafe I've come, 
And here I wait till someone, stirs his coffee with his thumb."


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 3, 2016)

I could hear the rain all night. I rolled at of bed and I realized it was windy too. I saw my Bullbucker on the way to the kitchen as he was comming back and I said I was scared and he said "we are all scared"...lol. He took the 10 min drive up to the block and quickly can back and gave the thumbs down.

The late great Jonny Cash
"The Lumberjack"


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 3, 2016)

Buzz Martins the ****


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 3, 2016)

trying to find Buzz Martin's road inspector song. seems youtube is turning up dry.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Slingblade (Jul 3, 2016)

*"The Jam At Gerry's Rock"*

Come all of you bold shanty boys
And listen while I relate
Concerning a young riverman
And his untimely fate
Concerning a bold shanty boy
So manly too and brave
T'was at the jam at Gerrys Rock
He met his watery grave

T'was one bright Sunday morning
As you will quickly hear
Th logs were piling mountain high
We could not keep them clear
The foreman cried, turn out brave lads
With hearts devoided of fear
We'll break the jam at Gerrys Rock
For Higginstown we'll steer

Some of the boys were willing
While others they were not
Fer to work on jams on Sunday
They did not think we ought
But some of our Canadain boys
Did volunteer to go
And break the jam at Gerrys Rock
With their foreman, young Monroe

They had not rolled off many logs
Till they heard his clear voice sing,
I'll have you boys be on your guard
For the jam 'll soon give way
These words were scarcely spoken
When the mass did break an' go
And it carried away the six brave youths
With their foreman, young Monroe

Rest of these bold shanty boys
This sad news come to hear
In search of their dead comrades
For the river they did steer
Some of the mangled bodies
A floating down did go
But crushed and bleeding near the shore
Was the form of young Monroe

They dragged him from his watery grave
Brushed back his raven hair
There one fair form among them
Whose sad cries rung the air
There was one fair form among them
A maid from Sagnaw town
Whose lonesome cries rose to the skies
For her true love who'd gone down

Fair Clara was this young girls name
The rivermens true friend
She and her widowed Mother dear
Lived at the rivers bend
Th wages of her own true love
The boss to her did pay
And the shanty boys, for her made up
A generous purse next day

They buried him with sorrow deep
T'was on the first of May
Come all of you bold shanty boys
And for your comrades pray
Engraved upon a hemlock tree
That near the grave did grow
Was th name and date of the sad, sad fate
Of the shanty boy Monroe

Fair Clara did not long survive
Her heart broke with the grief
And scarcely two months past away
Death came to her relief
And when the time had passed away
And she was called to go
Her last request was granted to
Be laid by young Monroe...
...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 3, 2016)

Lumberjack lingo link
http://www.lumberjacklingo.c. om/display.php?action=view&id=1657&from=action=search|by=S|nr_page=4

*Edit Thanks Shane & Leigh
Good stuff. I know there is so much out there but it's not easy to tap into.
Looking for much of Robert E Swanson's stuff? HELP!


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Slingblade (Jul 3, 2016)

For my ......


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 3, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Lumberjack lingo link
> http://www.lumberjacklingo.c. om/display.php?action=view&id=1657&from=action=search|by=S|nr_page=4
> 
> *Edit Thanks Shane & Leigh
> ...



Robert Swanson will likely be one of the tougherr ones. might find it on tape? lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## moondoggie (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 3, 2016)

this video's right from my channel. some good buzz martin in there. Jamie will like this one. logging footage from my Grandpa and his best friend Marcel. i know alot of the guys in this vid.


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 3, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Robert Swanson will likely be one of the tougherr ones. might find it on tape? lol


Worlds most "famous" whistle punk.
Even book stocks are showing out of stock. They still have live shows with a lot of his material.
Victoria museum will have all kinds but no samples on the net


----------



## Gologit (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Gologit (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 3, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Worlds most "famous" whistle punk.
> Even book stocks are showing out of stock. They still have live shows with a lot of his material.
> Victoria museum will have all kinds but no samples on the net



i have the whistle punk Jamie. i think it's in part 2 of the vid i posted. didn't watch part 1. might even be in there. haven't watched those vids in forever. someone confirm they can watch the vid? not sure if i have it set so no one can or not.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## moondoggie (Jul 4, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> this video's right from my channel. some good buzz martin in there. Jamie will like this one. logging footage from my Grandpa and his best friend Marcel. i know alot of the guys in this vid.



Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing!



since you are interested, here's part 2 of toast to the loggers! i didn't even realize i got them to my youtube channel. i thought i onlt had them on tape lol can't even remember when i added them. whistle punk should be in this part.


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 4, 2016)

Jamie, here is a poem written by Robert Swanson and preformed by Mark Hellman...It's from the musical Good Timber: Songs & Stories of the Western Logger which is a compilation of Mr. Swanson works.......I"m off to bed, got class at 6:00 AM tomorrow...No rest for the weary!...xx...Nite y'all!...


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 4, 2016)

Awesome vids Shane!...OK, I'm out...Sweet dreams y'all!!....


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 4, 2016)

Gologit said:


>




....


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 4, 2016)

Gologit said:


>



Good stuff. I've listened to a little before from some of your posting.

I see somebody has retired. 
Sounds very definitive.
I'm the baby of the crew at 49 on this job. It's sure nice to have the experience around me. It can't be beat. 
Congratulations on your retirement Bob
All my best


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 4, 2016)

Good night folks! Thanks for the stories.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Good stuff. I've listened to a little before from some of your posting.
> 
> I see somebody has retired.
> Sounds very definitive.
> ...



if your the baby get me on there please lol. i get along with all the older guys. to be honest i'm getting sick of the young bucks with the biggest ego's around. working for Clarkson right now. he's got a few old guys on his crew so it's not bad at all but if your the young buck them everyone is someone i'd get along with.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

part 3


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

here's another good one. my grandfather and Marcel working last clip. my grandpa is Rod Paquet (spelled wrong in video).


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

you just wait til @Timber Tool gets here. he'll post his twinkle twinkle little star logger vids lol.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 4, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> you just wait til @Timber Tool gets here. he'll post his twinkle twinkle little star logger vids lol.


You mean shanty boy haha (cabin boy)


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> You mean shanty boy haha (cabin boy)



The Shanty Cull lol haven't heard of him sober in a while. he's always right gooned when he posts here.


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 4, 2016)

The history in this thread is great!! Gets me all tingly! My last name means to live in and amongst logs and stumps. It goes back to the year 500. Been in my blood 1,500 years if history is correct.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 4, 2016)

36 posts and nobody posted this? A classic!!


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Hoosk (Jul 4, 2016)

*The Firewood Poem*
Beechwood fires are bright and clear
If the logs are kept a year,
Chestnut's only good they say,
If for logs 'tis laid away.
Make a fire of Elder tree,
Death within your house will be;
But ash new or ash old,
Is fit for a queen with crown of gold

Birch and fir logs burn too fast
Blaze up bright and do not last,
it is by the Irish said
Hawthorn bakes the sweetest bread.
Elm wood burns like churchyard mould,
E'en the very flames are cold
But ash green or ash brown
Is fit for a queen with golden crown

Poplar gives a bitter smoke,
Fills your eyes and makes you choke,
Apple wood will scent your room
Pear wood smells like flowers in bloom
Oaken logs, if dry and old
keep away the winter's cold
But ash wet or ash dry
a king shall warm his slippers by.
The firewood poem was written by Celia Congreve, is believed to be first published in THE TIMES newspaper on March 2nd 1930. © by owner. provided at no charge for educational purposes


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 4, 2016)

Hoosk said:


> *The Firewood Poem*
> Beechwood fires are bright and clear
> If the logs are kept a year,
> Chestnut's only good they say,
> ...



..Welcome Hoosk!...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 4, 2016)

Slingblade said:


>



I like him. No problem understand his song. 
As you already know Leigh:

This morning was one of those dreaded days 'you' never want to have.
The cry of a fallen comrades faint voice asking for help over the radio. Praying tonight for happy endings. We got an email that he was upgraded to stable/ critical and they were going to fly him to Vancouver trama centre.
He just came back on shift from his daughters graduation. 
Small crew, It was especially hard at dinner. We told him we will go and cut the snag in toothpicks for what it did. What can you say.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 5, 2016)

Not quite logging song but is related


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 5, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Not quite logging song but is related




That was an ad for Wendy's.


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 5, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> I like him. No problem understand his song.
> As you already know Leigh:
> 
> This morning was one of those dreaded days 'you' never want to have.
> ...



Jamie, you already know how I feel!...So happy to hear that he is in stable condition now...My thoughts and prayers are always with you and the others...Stay safe and all the "personal" stuff...Keep us informed, so relieved that he has been transported to Vancouver!...


----------



## USMC615 (Jul 5, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> I like him. No problem understand his song.
> As you already know Leigh:
> 
> This morning was one of those dreaded days 'you' never want to have.
> ...


Damn...Sorry to hear about your buddy, bro. Praying for his speedy recovery.


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 5, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Damn...Sorry to hear about your buddy, bro. Praying for his speedy recovery.


+1!! 

@Westboastfaller keep your mind right!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 5, 2016)

Our partner is sedated in an induced coma for a few days to slow his breathing and heart rate down. They removed his spleen and he has broken ribs.
He was in cardiac arrest for 10 min and we are waiting for an update and praying there will be any brain injury do to a possible lack of oxygen.
Thank you


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 26, 2016)

Not about logging, but every logger needs to hear it.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUBrYP6l33_UxuJlTsTR_z7A&v=kUw1pWv_W80


----------



## Gologit (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Gologit (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Woos31 (Sep 13, 2016)

Gologit said:


>



Ah my favorite Craig and Terry tune, also anything from my great uncle Buzz Martin


----------



## Woos31 (Sep 13, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> I like him. No problem understand his song.
> As you already know Leigh:
> 
> This morning was one of those dreaded days 'you' never want to have.
> ...


Holy **** Jamie, I know we've talked about this but just reading through this thread and hearing a bit more in depth..........man I couldn't imagine that call over the air, worst nightmare coming true. Dammit pard an I sorry, not to bring it all back up again.


----------



## Haywire (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey Bob, that Craig & Terry is good stuff!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 3, 2017)

Robert E. Swanson


----------



## Westboastfaller (Oct 10, 2017)

So much better to hear a positive sound track in the morning than to hear a bunch say "this is getting old.​


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 22, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> That was an ad for Wendy's.


Was supposed to have been Mell tillis sawmill lol
Mercy on a poor boy let me have a dollar bill lol


Well, once I was a slave at the sawmill
Talk about a poor boy, talk about a poor boy
Never saw a dollar bill

Well, my work was so hard at the sawmill
Think about a poor boy, think about a poor boy
When you go to write your will

Well, seen my teardrops falling down
My wife left this sawmill town
She said, sawmill life had many sins
'Cause the gravy was too thin

I can't work no more at the sawmill
Mercy on a poor boy, mercy on a poor boy
Let me have a dollar bill


----------



## Westboastfaller (Oct 22, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


>


 That's sad.
Here is some better hank snow for you buddy.
"I cut everywhere man"


"I was Hitchhikin' down along the dusty Winnemucca road,
When along came a semi with a high an' canvas-covered load.
"If you're goin' to Winnemucca, Mack, with me you can ride."
And so I climbed into the cab and then I settled down inside.
He asked me if I'd seen a road with so much dust and sand.
And I said, "Listen bud, I've traveled every road in this here land!"


----------



## Westboastfaller (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Frank Savage (Oct 28, 2017)

capetrees said:


> 36 posts and nobody posted this? A classic!!




Can´t help myself, but this seems to be a proof of clairvoyance.
This song is tailored just to cover all aspects and finesess of the current "hipster/lumbersexual" subculture. Every each of them...
Btw, ya´know who is a lumbersexual?

A townie kid of feeble build, unable to hold anything than smartphone (but a light one!), no clue about what is a "stick shift" (cuz his mama´s Prius have none), who spend two hours in the morning in the lavatory, making up his beard and overall look to "like a lumberjack" fashion, to be liked by other "like a lumberjack" wannabes at Starbucks.
Well, sometimes they may look well build (in an airconditioned gym). But they need a year worth of sickdays after you load a half day of real work on them.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 30, 2017)

Although another chapter in the book, stompin Tom Connors sucker punched me in his basement on or about 2002.
True story.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Oct 30, 2017)

I hope you didn't take it personal.
That's just how the Irish say hello.
Lol

No way! crazy story. Do tell more.
Are you writing a book? Cool.

Here is my favorite stomping Tom songs.


----------



## Oldengr (Jan 9, 2018)

Just happened to find this thread yesterday and have not listened to some of these songs for years. Dug out some of my old Buzz Martin records that I bought back in 1969 when I was setting chokers in Coos Bay. Alot has gone on since then.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 10, 2018)

Behold the brave logger
A Giant assassin for hire
Sharp gleams his blade
Bright glows his jolly fire

No kink in his chain
No hockle in his rope
A beard hides his grin
His ox logs down slope

When the wood chips fly
When he yells out timber
The giant moans in reply
Then falls to ground in surrender


Jomoco


----------



## arathol (Jan 16, 2018)

Now there's no more oak oppression
For they passed a noble law
And the trees are all kept equal
By hatchet, axe and saw.......


​


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh. They had bigger houses they lead fuller lives. They drove newer pickups They had fatter wives. 
 Now their dead and burried. And I'm still alive. 
And it's all a big mystery
That the graveyards are full of Fallers
Who were faster an better than me. 

I can't remember the artist. 
But I cut timber with a bunch of guys that cut with him. 
He cut for one outfit on PoW the year before I did.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 7, 2018)

I'm sure this is Buzz Martin
"Homesick"


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 8, 2018)

I love this one..'More Buzz'


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 9, 2018)

Craig and terry

LIVE

camp 18

Put on by loggers world magazine, sorry thats all the details i have at the moment


----------



## Gologit (Jul 10, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Craig and terry
> 
> LIVE
> 
> ...




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2025251707493834&set=gm.2117802968262257&type=3&theater


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2019)

May as well get the original in here.
1957 "Lumberjack"


----------



## stumpy75 (May 30, 2019)

Michigan Loggers Alphabet

Sung by the the Olde Michigan Ruffwater String Band


----------

